# Next Stage Milk ....



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Jeanette ...

Wondered if you can help .... Louis is weaned off the boobie now apart from his last BF before bed at 7.15pm and I am probably going to continue this for a while longer, as I am not quite ready to give up, but needed to as I am back to work in April.

Anyway, he's on solids now and I am about to introduce protein in the next week or so.  My question is he's currently on Aptamil 1 and now that he is over 6 months, should I change him to Aptamil 3?  If so, how should I do this?  Gradually?

Thanks ... Bels xx

PS ... He dropped his dream feed, as you said he would a week after weaning started


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Bels

Its up to you but isnt aptamil1 suitable for up to 12mths??

If so and he is eating a well balanced diet & stable on his centiles then there is no need to swap over.

The 6mth+ milk has extra iron in it..but to be honest if they are eating well then there is no need to swap.

Jxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Jeanette,

I think Aptamil 1 can go up to 12 months ....

I have started with protein  .... cauliflower cheese   and he's having yogurts and I am using cow's milk in cooking. He seems to be fine so far, so if he keeps up his non-fussiness, then I will stick with no 1.  He's having a large variety of veggies, so his iron intake should be OK, plus I will be introducing meat/fish.

Thanks again ... Bels x


----------

